# 10 MILE RUN FOR FERTILITYFRIENDS



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi 
As you may know we have been part of Fertility Friends since March 2002.

During this time we have attempted 9 IVF's, 1 FET and more recently a host surrogacy. Along this rollercoaster ride the friends we have made through FF have always been there for us, giving their unfading support and love.
This support has undoubtedly helped us through our bad times.

Because of this we both wish to give something back, as a way of saying a big thank you for all that you have done and the support you have given.

Last year we both completed The Great South run in Portsmouth. The run is a distance of 10 miles and takes place around the streets of Portsmouth. Last year we ran for the MS Society as Jo has been diagnosed with the condition.

This year we are going to complete the run to raise money for Fertility Friends. Like the MS Society, it is a worthy cause and very close to our hearts. The run takes place in October so we have a short while to raise as much money as we possibly can.

The money raised will help fund the development of FF projects both online and offline, and too continue in its aim of providing free support!

So, if you would like to sponsor us please see the link below. 
Every little amount will help no matter how small.
Sponsorship is by Paypal

Paypal Link https://www.paypal.com

To send sponsor money - login into your paypal, then click on the send money tab, then use Jo's email address

[email protected]

If you would like to remain anonymous please let us know as we intend to list the names of everyone who helps out on Fertilityfriends.

Many Thanks

Loads of Love

Jo & Paul Coombe
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I have had to write this because we are overwhelmed by the response we have had so far, its amazing, thank you to everyone  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

is it possible to keep a tally?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Jo is at the moment - so far this evening £135.

I'll ask her to post it here 


Thanks everyone!

Tony
x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

That is amazing..............well done Jo and Paul!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone  

So far we have raised £235 !!! that was in the first day.

Thank you everyone, that is unbelieveable  

Can't believe we have raised so much in such a short time 

I will keep you all updated.
Thanks again

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

It is now £354.23 !!!

How amazing is that !!

THANK YOU EVERYONE, 

From gobsmacked Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## susu (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Is there an alternative way of making payment? I would like to make a donation but do not have a paypal account.

Good luck.

Best wishes,

Susan


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Susan
We have got sponsorship forms as well, if you do want to sponsor us, you can always send a donation to me, and I will add you to the list  
Just let me know  

Thank you

x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh sorry forgot to say.....................................

£454.23!!!!​
How fantastic is that .

Thanks everyone  

x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

A Huge thank you so far to many people that have sponsored us 

I have started a list but let me know if I have not including you ( if you want to be mentioned) , I know lots of you don't want to be mentioned and that is fine, but a huge Thank you goes out to you all  








Emma
Dakota
MC
Amanda HD
Martha
Clairemac
JJ1
mish3434
Chux
H
Morgan
Suzie
Sailorgirl
Wouldloveababycat
Mez
Sunshine Smiley Sammy
Tracey & Chris
Elsbelle
Acbiccy
Jules1
Bodia
Sarah44
TFitz
Tracylou
ElaineW
Debs & Katie
LisaH
Melmac
Yoda
Caza
Fiona
Charlies-mum
Shellebell
Alwayssunny
Foxybaby
*Scooby*
Crownmum
Sarah
Missjo
Rec
BevTaylor
Milly
Charliefarley
SueL
trueginger
Looby
Ceedubya
​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

List updated  

We are so pleased, we went out for a long run this morning, so training is going well  , and getting so much sponsorship in such a short time has helped us no end  

Just goes to show that this site means so much to so many of us  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

521.73p !!!!​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£546.73 !!*​


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Well done guys you are doing well.

On your list if you could change Nikki R to Dakota as im sure ppl will reconise me by that name  

Cheers hun

and keep up the good work

nikki xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

All done 
and just to say it is now up to
*£586.73 !!*​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*OMG !!!

£628.73 !!!*​
Thank you everyone, can't believe this is going so well, just goes to show how much this sites means to us  

Just been out training again tonight , its going really well, and if anything is making it easier, it is that all you are behind us 

Thanks again.

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

ElaineW said:


> Jo said:
> 
> 
> > *OMG !!!
> ...


Couldnt agree more with you Elaine


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Ditto!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Blimey well done Jo and Paul, will be sending something soon x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you everyone, but without this site we wouldn't have meet so many dear friends, this place has been my backbone  

Love Jo
x x x

Oh and *£648.73 !!   *​


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

This really bugging me and I have to ask....................where did the odd 73p come from??!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Probably down to paypal fees 

Tony
x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hmmm...............so it's no good me putting an extra £1.27 in just to tidy it up?!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

No   that fine Chux, it will be odd as paypal take funny amounts  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

But you could try chux


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

, anyone can try  
x x x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL LOL yeah but I'd end up doing it I don't know how many times and each time Paypal would make money out of me!! I'm happy to round it up once all the money is in though.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

did it work


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Ok are you all ready ................................

*£670.00 !!!!   

Well done everyone !!*​


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh that's much tidier, well done.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

, thanks Looby


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

No worries - thought you were goi9ng to beat me to it chux


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL *Looby*. I'll do the next one.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I had visions of it going £1.27 over


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Jo and Paul, Have sent you a little something. Good luck with your training.

Hayley x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thankyou so much Hayley  

It is now........................

*£700.00 !!!*​


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Me too Jo - this is going great!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*just fainted*

Way to go to you all - thats fantastic 

Mel
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

A Huge thank you so far to many people that have sponsored us 

I have started a list but let me know if I have not including you ( if you want to be mentioned) , I know lots of you don't want to be mentioned and that is fine, but a huge Thank you goes out to you all  










,,,,

Emma, Dakota, MC, Martha, kim77 
Clairemac, JJ1, mish3434, Chux, H
Morgan, Suzie, Sailorgirl, Wouldloveababycat, Mez
Sunshine Smiley Sammy, Tracey & Chris, Elsbelle, Acbiccy, Jules1
Bodia, Sarah44, TFitz, Tracylou, ElaineW
Debs & Katie, LisaH, Melmac, Yoda, Caza
Fiona, Charlies-mum, Shellebell, Alwayssunny, Foxybaby
*Scooby*, Crownmum, Sarah, Missjo, Rec
BevTaylor, Milly, Charliefarley, SueL, trueginger
Looby, sidsgirl, HayleyS, Hollysox, Ceedubya
Suemj, Julianne, sparklequeen, Caspar, Shill
Shabba, ANDI68, Lou F, Candy, jannie
Aldo, Olive22, 
Plus all the donations from people who wanted to stay anonymous ​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£725.00 !!*​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£735.00  
x x x *​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just an update  

*£750.00 !!!*​
Thank you again everyone, just off out to buy some new trainers this afternoon, hopefully will get some that will make me run faster  
x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*  yes you do that Jo!  That total is AMAZING - well done  *


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£767.78!!!*​
This is an amzing amount, thank you again everyone. 

We have had some lovely messages, I will add them tonight, thank you for all your kind words, but without this place I would be lost  , this place means so much to us, as all the people on here do too  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Here are the love messages we have received  


1.	Glad i can help

2.	Jo and Paul Coombe, at Fertility Friends.  Good luck with the run

3.	Good luck with your run - i did the Great Manchester run many moons ago and it was totally knackering. 
Post piccies with your medal

4.	Dear Jo and Paul, 
How amazing you are. The very best of luck - and thank you for doing this on all of our behalves.

5.	Wishing you lots of good luck on the run

6.	Good luck for the run, hope you do well and raise loads of money for a fantastic website.  Will be thinking of you both

7.	How  could I refuse after getting your PM three times?!!!  I'm just sorry I don't have more spare at the moment.  
Good luck to both of you and well done for taking it on.

8.	Good luck, what you're doing is admirable, I've done 6 ivfs and onto the 7th, I know the painful journey and FF has helped me immensley. Through people like you it can help many more.

9.	Wishing you loads of luck in your run. A fantastic cause too - If FF has given you as much support as its given me, you couldn't live without it  
love and best wishes

10.	think its fab you are doing this !

11.	Very best of luck with the run - FF is such a great cause - all the best

12.	Great cause ..hope you do really well .. lots of love

13.	Good luck

14.	Good Luck

15.	Wishing you the best on your 10mile run

16.	Jo & Paul, Great idea, very worthy cause. Don't know where I'd be without FF.

17.	Fertility friends has been my lifeline through our treatment and our loss - I couldnt think of a more worthy cause - keep up the great work - lots of love

18.	Good Luck

19.	Good luck to you both! Will watch out for you from the sidelines! 
Lots of love

20.	Just want to say Good Luck with the run. I think it is great to give something back to fertility friends which is a huge source of support for all of us. 

It sounds like you have been through a lot over the years so I really hope things work out for you whatever you decide to do. 

All the best,

21.	Well done and good luck!! Fertility friends forever ;-)


22.	Thank you for doing this run for Fertility Friends 
            Wishing you all the luck and love in the world. 

23.	Jo & Paul - You are both AMAZING Lots of Love and Luck


24.	Good luck with the run

25.	Well done for taking part in the 10 mile run and raising money for our special site. I will hope for sunshine with some cloud cover so you don't get too hot - but no rain....

26.	Well done, you, for doing this, I highly admire you. Money of course whether or not you complete it. 
Really good luck with EVERYTHING,

27.	Wishing you all the very best, Good Luck

28.	Good Luck - Hope all your dreams come true.

29.	good look and have fun love

30.	Just wanted to wish you both the best of luck and a blister free run!  You are one hell of a couple - I can barely even run to the front door 

31.	Good luck with the run!

32.	Wishing you loads of luck for the day

33.	Good Luck with your run. I hope you raise lots of money FF which has helped so many women. Keep happy and healthy.

34.	Good luck!

35.	Good luck with the run on behalf of Fertility Friends.

36.	Good Luck with the run

37.	What a fabulous and worthy cause.  I only wish I was fitter...

38.	A very worthy cause - well done and best wishes

39.	Good luck for the run, you're such an amazing couple.. wishing all your dreams come true, can't think of a more deserving pair.. 
Love & Hugs

40.	Good luck with the run Jo. 
You continue to be an inspiration....

41.	Good luck to you both! 
Well done on running for such an excellent website!!

42.	Hi Jo & Paul, 
as a local family to Portsmouth, and a fantasic worthwhile run, i could not sponsor you both. FF has helped me so much. 
from the bottom of my heart, i wish you both all the luck in the world, Best wishes.

43.	Good luck and enjoy!

44.	Jo and Paul. Good Luck!

45.	Good luck Jo and Paul for your run......you're doing an amazing thing for an amazing site. 
Sending love, luck and happiness...

46.	Good luck with the run!  it's a brilliant thing you're doing! 

47.	GOOD LUCK WITH THE RUN. FF HAS BEEN MY ROCK THROUGH THE MOST DIFFICULT TIME OF MY LIFE. SO I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A LITTLE BACK.

48.	Jo, wishing you and Paul all the luck in the world with your sponsored run

49.	Jo - I know you'll do well, I'm so proud of you and Paul. 
Lots of Love

50.	Have fun!  Hope you raise heaps for FF.  All the best,

51.	Good Luck to a very special auntie

52.	Hi Jo & Paul, 
Just a bit towards your fund raising. 
Good luck with the run - sounds like hard work to me!!!

53.	Well done. Such a worthwhile cause. FF helped me a great deal through some really dark times. I would spend hours searching for answers or looking for support. I am lucky to have my precious little girl after 4 years of loses and problems, more should be done to help people with fertility problems. Good for you.

54.	Hi Jo/Paul,  Sorry it took some time to sponsor you .. it went out of my mind :-( 
Good luck with the run and raising heaps of money

55.      JO & PAUL 
Sorry it not alot. It is worthy of alot more and i take my hat of to you both. 
Good Luck

56.     Good luck with the run

57.     Wishing you loads of luck and success for 2007 in all areas!

58.     Good luck for the run

59.     WOW you guys have really been through it. Just wanted to wish you luck with everything and say how wonderful it is that people put themselves out like you are. I should definatley give more than I do. Good luck for everything

60.     Congratulations, i really admire all your efforts 
Good luck

61.     Here's some money for your run,good luck to you both,I'm a runner too,just signed up for reading half next year,so lots of luck

62.     Amy has been whining at me to let her know when you reach the £1000 mark so she's asked me to send you a little something to nudge things along. Hope the training is going well!

63.     Good luck Jo, hope you both have fun on the run!

64.     Good luck Jo & Paul x x 

65.     I think what you two are doing is absolutley FAB...and very slightly crazy!! Good luck to you both x x

66.     Jo, I know it will mean so mcuh to you to see the magic thousand. 
To a couple who are a true inspiration x x x x

67.     Hiya. 
Just wanted to say best of luck with the run. 
FF is a fantastic support and I wanted to give just a little back as after many years of fertility probs I gave birth to a little girl 4 days ago!!!! 
I wish you all the best and think its brill you are doing some thing for FF.

68.      Best of luck for the run. x

69.     Best wishes on your run, and in your life. 
Kath 
xx

70.     Jo and Paul, 
Wishing you the best of luck with your run.  I can only manage 1.5 km so am really impressed with your effort! 
Regards and best wishes

71.     To Jo & Paul, 
Well done on all the training. Hope the run goes well! Won't be there to cheer yu on I'm afraid but will be thinking of you on the day  

72.     Good luck guys. I am sure you will do well. Hope to see your pictures afterwards. 
Love 
Vrivri

73.      
Good Luck. 
MissTI 

74.     Good luck with the sponsored run, wishing you all the best, 
Claire12  xx

75.     Wishing you all the best for the run. 
The site is really really fab, both me and DH are so grateful for the help and support we've received from it whilst ttc / being pg and now Jack is here with us. 
Sades 
xx

76.    Well done guys, great times, love Candy x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Keep up those practice runs - I'll be thinking of you scoffing my chocolate on the sofa


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

@ Charlies - mum

Todays update.........

*£800.28p !!!*​
Thanks you once again everyone  

Just got new trainers, both of us, so we should be able to run pain free now  

x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I love the odd 28p you have thier!   I reckon you're gonna tip the £1000 mark before you know it!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I know Sue  , but its money  .

I hope you are right, that would be fantastic if we could get to £1,000  , you never know  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Update  

*£815.28 !!!

How fab is that !!!

x x x *​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo  Ive not forgotten this, I will sort out my donation by the end of the week 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Woo Hoo - just gotta do the run now Jo


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you Dizzi  

And yes you are right Deb  , just hope we get round  

Love Jo
x x x

*£825.00 !!!*​
Some one very kindly rounded this up again  

x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

A Huge thank you so far to many people that have sponsored us 

I have started a list but let me know if I have not including you ( if you want to be mentioned) , I know lots of you don't want to be mentioned and that is fine, but a huge Thank you goes out to you all  










,,,,

Emma, Dakota, MC, Martha, kim77 
Clairemac, JJ1, mish3434, Chux, H
Morgan, Suzie, Sailorgirl, Wouldloveababycat, MJ
Sunshine Smiley Sammy, Tracey & Chris, Elsbelle, Acbiccy, Jules1
Bodia, Sarah44, TFitz, Tracylou, ElaineW
Debs & Katie, LisaH, Melmac, Yoda, Caza
Fiona, Charlies-mum, Shellebell, Alwayssunny, Foxybaby
*Scooby*, Crownmum, Sarah, Missjo, Rec
BevTaylor, Milly, Charliefarley, SueL, trueginger
Looby, sidsgirl, HayleyS, Hollysox, Ceedubya
Suemj, Julianne, sparklequeen, Caspar, Shill
Shabba, ANDI68, Lou F, Candy, jannie
Aldo, Olive22, Sian, Dianne, Kyla
Amanda, Dizzi, Lisaberts, North Easties, 
Plus all the donations from people who wanted to stay anonymous ​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Update  

*£835.00 !!!*​


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Jo, I finally posted my cheque on Friday  Carried it in my bag for a week 

Amazing amount so far, if it keeps going like this you might reach £1,000 - how cool would that be?

Best of luck to you both!

Kyla xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*OMG !!!

£875.00 !!!

This is amazing 

Thank you everyone

x x x x *​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thought I would start a countdown  

Only *47* days until The Great South Run for FF !!!

Also we are making our vests for the run, we have the logo for FF on them, and need a sentence to sum FF up, any ideas anyone 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo 
Check out the thread for a 1000 credits in the charter Zone loads of great ideas are there already 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh brill thanks Dizzi, will go and do that  
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£905.00 !!!*​
A HUGE thankyou goes out to everyone, we honestly can't believe how much all you have raised for FF.

Our training is going really well, done another hour tonight, and on Sunday need to do an hour and 40 minutes !!

We done the run in 1 hour and 55 minutes last year, really hope we beat that this year  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Wow Jo thats brilliant. 

Kimx x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey well done Jo, get ruuuuunnnniiiiinnnnnngggggg..................................  

Caspar wants to know if you saw his picture he posted for you in the gallery?

L xxx

P.S Bet we would all be dead jealous of your fantastic **** with all that running


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh nooooooooo must go and check now.............................


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you Caspar  , you are gorgeous, those big blue eyes will woo all the girls later  

x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

A Huge thank you so far to many people that have sponsored us 

I have started a list but let me know if I have not including you ( if you want to be mentioned) , I know lots of you don't want to be mentioned and that is fine, but a huge Thank you goes out to you all  










,,,,

Emma, Dakota, MC, Martha, kim77 
Clairemac, JJ1, mish3434, Chux, H
Morgan, Suzie, Sailorgirl, Wouldloveababycat, MJ
Sunshine Smiley Sammy, Tracey & Chris, Elsbelle, Acbiccy, Jules1
Bodia, Sarah44, TFitz, Tracylou, ElaineW
Debs & Katie, LisaH, Melmac, Yoda, Caza
Fiona, Charlies-mum, Shellebell, Alwayssunny, Foxybaby
*Scooby*, Crownmum, Sarah, Missjo, Rec
BevTaylor, Milly, Charliefarley, SueL, trueginger
Looby, sidsgirl, HayleyS, Hollysox, Ceedubya
Suemj, Julianne, sparklequeen, Caspar, Shill
Shabba, ANDI68, Lou F, Candy, jannie
Aldo, Olive22, Sian, Dianne, Kyla
Amanda, Dizzi, Lisaberts, North Easties, Struthie, 
Jayne, Shazia, Jaq, 
Plus all the donations from people who wanted to stay anonymous ​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£910.00 !!!*​
Can't believe we are on our way to £1,000 !!!!

Thank you everyone  

Off for 1 hour and forty minute run tomorrow


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Keep up the good work Jo xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Heaps of luck guys. I know you will do an amazing job!  

x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

A Huge thank you so far to many people that have sponsored us 

I have started a list but let me know if I have not including you ( if you want to be mentioned) , I know lots of you don't want to be mentioned and that is fine, but a huge Thank you goes out to you all  










,,,,

Emma, Dakota, MC, Martha, kim77 
Clairemac, JJ1, mish3434, Chux, H
Morgan, Suzie, Sailorgirl, Wouldloveababycat, MJ
Sunshine Smiley Sammy, Tracey & Chris, Elsbelle, Acbiccy, Jules1
Bodia, Sarah44, TFitz, Tracylou, ElaineW
Looby & Katie, LisaH, Melmac, Yoda, Caza
Fiona, Charlies-mum, Shellebell, Alwayssunny, Foxybaby
*Scooby*, Crownmum, Sarah, Missjo, Rec
BevTaylor, Milly, Charliefarley, SueL, trueginger
Looby, sidsgirl, HayleyS, Hollysox, Ceedubya
Suemj, Julianne, sparklequeen, Caspar, Shill
Shabba, ANDI68, Lou F, Candy, jannie
Aldo, Olive22, Sian, Dianne, Kyla
Amanda, Dizzi, Lisaberts, North Easties, Struthie, 
Jayne, Shazia, Jaq, saphy75, *Katie*,
Looby & Katie, 
Plus all the donations from people who wanted to stay anonymous ​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Getting closer to that magic £1,000   

*£920.00 !!!!*​
Thanks everyone !!!

Been out for training tonight, think it is going well, just waiting for our numbers to arrive, and we are starting to get our vests made  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£945.00 !!!*​
It really is getting closer now, thanks everyone !!!

We have only about 5 weeks, can't believe it has come round so fast !!!

x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wow Jo, only another £55 and you'll reach that fab £1000 mark.  Reckon you'll easily do it.  That works out to be an average of £11 pledged per week for the next 5 weeks.... If in 5 weeks time you are still short of the £1000 mark, which I don't think you will be, but IF you are, I will make up the difference!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sue that is lovely of you  , Thankyou so much x x x 

I think we will get it, going to get my mum and dad to sponsor us , and Pauls mum , so think we will, but it will be fantastic if we can get to the magic £1,000, if not more   .

We know it will help the site out so much, every penny will be very well spent  

Once again thanks everyone, and thanks Sue, it really is a lovely gesture  

x x x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have one more pay day before I officially become a lady of leisure so will split the difference with you Sue if needs be.  

Well done Jo and Paul, and everyone who has contributed.

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Chux that is lovely, thankyou  , and lucky you becoming a lady of leisure  

Hopefully we will get to £1,000, still can't get over how much everyone has given


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

​



























































​
*Only 34 Days to go !!!*​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone 

Thought we would just let you know that our race numbers came today  

No getting out of it now  

I have attached a couple of pictures 

Thanks again everyone, we have done so well 

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wow, that just looks too scarey!

Really think you deserve every penny of the sponsorship you've got and more....

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i had forgotten all about this thread (sorry Jo)    i'm going to donate now while i remember (plus dh has been paid today)   

pam xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£955.00 !!!*​
Thanks again everyone 

Just been out for a really good run, got to do half a marathon training this Sunday !!, not sure why as this is only 10 miles  . still if we can do 13.1 miles this should be a piece of cake   (yeah right)


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Have you gone stark raving bonkers?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Sue MJ said:


> Have you gone stark raving bonkers?


Me thinks they have! 

xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Sue MJ said:


> Have you gone stark raving bonkers?


Don't tell me that thought hasn't only just crossed your mind??!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

chux said:


> Sue MJ said:
> 
> 
> > Have you gone stark raving bonkers?










WHO US ??  

Never 
















Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*OMG We have nearly reached the £1,000 mark !!!

We now have raised *​
*£970.00 !!!*​
*Thankyou everyone again  
x x x *​


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

WoW - so close!!!!!!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Just over a pound a day required in sponsorship now between now and the race day, to meet the £1000 target.... I say you're gonna hit that Nooooo problem and as I said, if you don't, then you will coz i'll make up the difference!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Once again Sue thank you so much  

We are off for a half marathon (13.1 miles) in a minute !!  

My hip is playing up   at the moment, well has for the past few weeks, but I am sure it will be fine 

Its The Great North Run today, will be watching some of that on TV today, just to get the feel of the atmosphere, it really is such a 'feel good' feeling passing that line  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Best of luck today Jo - don't over do things though if your hip is playing you up - we need you on form for the main race! .  I'll take your word for it about the 'feel good'  factor crossing the line... I'd feel good if I could skip the run leading upto the line and then just cross it! .

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Jo & Paul,

Hope you had a good run today 

xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Yes thankyou, but I am totally knackered now, have had a lovely bath and off to soon very very soon 

My feet really hurt, but think we will get round the 10 miles now  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just think of all those little cyber hands giving you a gentle push all the way round   

Think you deserve that early night   

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Looby and Katie. thank you so much  , you have made our day  , I think running in a few weeks time will really bring a tear to the eyes, not because of the pain  but for all the generosity from everyone  and for all the support I have been given over the years, this is an amazing place to have, I know we could have never have done what we have, OK we haven't got our dream but through all the heartache and pain we have met so many very special friends  

Thanks again everyone  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

​
*WE HAVE DONE IT !!!!

TOTAL AMOUNT SPONSORED =*​
*£1,000 !!!*​
           ​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thats brilliant Jo. You have done brilliant and everyone who has sponsored you.

Love KImx x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

FANBLOOMINGTASTIC !  

xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

That's absolutely fantastic, Jo and Paul

Well done!!!!!!

Dee
xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Phew - off the hook.... Only kidding... Fanbloodytastic - knew you'd do it.

Now there's 27 days to top this! Oooh, Am I pushing it! 

Love Sue xxx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

well done everyone who has sponsored      

Well done Jo


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wow - thats brilliant 

Now will you be aiming to raise £1500?? 
Good luck and keep them feet moisturised!

Deb


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

that would be fantastic if we could  , still have 27 days   who knows what it will end up as  

Just so pleased we could raise this for a site that helps and supports so many of us  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Ah, such great news, knew you'd do it!  

x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*OMG !!!

Only 25 Days to go *​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone, just to let you all know we are on our way to the next thousand  *We are now at.................

£1,045 !!!.
*​
Thanks again everyone, can't believe we only have

*24 days !!!  
*​
Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

A Huge thank you so far to many people that have sponsored us 

I have started a list but let me know if I have not including you ( if you want to be mentioned) , I know lots of you don't want to be mentioned and that is fine, but a huge Thank you goes out to you all  










,,,,

Emma, Dakota, MC, Martha, kim77 
Clairemac, JJ1, mish3434, Chux, H
Morgan, Suzie, Sailorgirl, Wouldloveababycat, MJ
Sunshine Smiley Sammy, Tracey & Chris, Elsbelle, Acbiccy, Jules1
Bodia, Sarah44, TFitz, Tracylou, ElaineW
Looby & Katie, LisaH, Melmac, Yoda, Caza
Fiona, Charlies-mum, Shellebell, Alwayssunny, Foxybaby
*Scooby*, Crownmum, Sarah, Missjo, Rec
BevTaylor, Milly, Charliefarley,  SueL, trueginger
Looby, sidsgirl, HayleyS, Hollysox, Ceedubya
Suemj, Julianne, sparklequeen, Caspar, Shill
Shabba, ANDI68, Lou F, Candy, jannie
Aldo, Olive22, Sian, Dianne, Kyla
Amanda, Dizzi, Lisaberts, North Easties, Struthie, 
Jayne, Shazia, Jaq, saphy75, *Katie*,
Looby & Katie, Pi30, Kath, wendeth,
sophie, mazv, vrivri, 
Plus all the donations from people who wanted to stay anonymous ​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

That is absolutely fantastic


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*   
Its now at 
£1,065 !!!*​
I've had to go to the physio about my hip today , its been playing me up, and last night after our run, it really was very painful, so made an appointment today and was dreading him saying I had to stop running  , but he said he wouldn't stop me from running, as that wouldn't make it any better within 3 weeks, its a long term thing, which I thought , its my left hip, and my multiple sclerosis affects my left side, and he has said that my left side is weaker then my right, so it is my m.s that is causing the problem, but I am going to try and strengthen my muscles.

I am so relieved he is letting me run still  , I have to see him again on Tueday and we are going to start a training plan to get my hip stronger  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well, you could always get paul to give you a piggy back for the whole distance


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Poor Paul. Can see you both - Jo with a dodgy hip and Paul with a bad back  

Hope its not too bad Jo - I did my first run with a bad back so you have my sympathy (and I was told later to never run again) 

Deb


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OH God !! I don't want to hear that !! I love running think it is the only exercise I really like  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I hated Running so i was a blessing in disguise for me  
Can now go Cycling and Swimming and ... errr.... well Cycling and swimming really


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*OMG !!!

Only 18 Days !!! 
  *​


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Still 18 days worth of sponsorship to collect too! .... I'm so chuffed for you with how much you have raised so far - it's certainly worth doing the run for.... though I'm glad it's you doing it and not me!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Yeah thanks Sue  , I actually hope it rains like it did last year, as running in heat isn't to nice, so a nice little dizzle will be lovely  

I know some of you are watching people on The Great South Run, watch out for us too  
We will be having FF vests on  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I can't believe in 2 weeks time we would have done the run, hopefully relaxing somewhere having a drnk  

I have got a nasty chesty thing at the mo, really hope it shifts fast, I need to keep training !!!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll be keeping my eyes open for you.
Can you let us see a pic of the FF vests before hand so i know what i'm looking for.

Hopefully i wont go into labour with all the excitement  

Good luck

Shabba xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

, well there will be loads of ambulances about to get you to the hospital if you do 

As soon as we have done them I will post a picture, just need to think of what to put on them  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£1,080 !!!*​
Thanks again everyone, this has gone so well, we are so pleased, because this site means so much to so many, and we are pleased that we can do something that will help FF grow even better  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Thank you to everyone that has sponsored us so far 

We are amazed at the amount we have raised for FF  *​


,,,,

Emma, Dakota, MC, Martha, kim77 
Clairemac, JJ1, mish3434, Chux, H
Morgan, Suzie, Sailorgirl, Wouldloveababycat, MJ
Sunshine Smiley Sammy, Tracey & Chris, Elsbelle, Acbiccy, Jules1
Bodia, Sarah44, TFitz, Tracylou, ElaineW
Looby & Katie, LisaH, Melmac,  Yoda, Caza
Fiona, Charlies-mum, Shellebell, Alwayssunny, Foxybaby
*Scooby*, Crownmum, Sarah, Missjo, Rec
BevTaylor, Milly, Charliefarley, SueL, trueginger
Looby, sidsgirl, HayleyS, Hollysox, Ceedubya
Suemj, Julianne, sparklequeen, Caspar, Shill
Shabba, ANDI68, Lou F, Candy, jannie
Aldo, Olive22, Sian, Dianne, Kyla
Amanda, Dizzi, Lisaberts, North Easties, Struthie, 
Jayne, Shazia, Jaq, saphy75, *Katie*,
Looby & Katie, Pi30, Kath, wendeth, Claire12
sophie, mazv, vrivri, MissTI, Friends & Family
Sades, Candy, mollysmum, Siobhan1, 
Plus all the donations from people who wanted to stay anonymous ​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*OMG !!!
Only 10 Days to go !!!!*​
And we both have nasty colds and coughs, and Paul has the aches  

God I hope we get better soon, we need to train!!

We will do it even if we have to walk the 10 miles   

x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Aww Jo, I hope you both feel better soon - not the best timing to get the nasties! .

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Get well soon!!! I'd hate to have to ask for a refund.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

hopefully you won't be doing that  

x x x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL I'd better not as it's probably spent already!!!

Joking aside though, I hope you are better in time.

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well this time next week, hopefully we would have finished running 

We both have been so poorly for the last week or so with a flu virus, so we don't think we are going to beat our time of last year , which I am disappointed in, really wanted to beat it, but we will have to wait and see 

Thanks again to everyone that has sponsored us, the money will really help the site go from strength to strength  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*£1,095 !!!*​
Nearly at the next hundred  

FANTASTIC !!!! Thanks everyone  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jo and Paul,   Hope you are both feeling better soon        Good luck for Sunday I will be thinking of you both and willing you on  

Shelley x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Shelley  

feeling a bit better, upped the antibiotics today, so hopefully we will be on the mend by Thursday 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hayleyS said:


> I thought it would be nice to start a thread where people can leave there goodluck messages.
> So here goes.


*CLICK HERE* 
TO LEAVE A MESSAGE


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jo how much you at today?

Hope you're both feeling better too!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

We are on *£1,095 !!!  *​
This is a picture of the finished items 

After a disater with mine !!! stuck the logo upside down, had to hunt for another orange t shirt , thank god I had one 

Hope you like them   (front of mine, back of Pauls )

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo these are fantastic!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Dizzi


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jo - They're fab.... has Paul really had that many offers though!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh just LOVE the t-shirts   

kj x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Total to date......................

£1,245.00 !!!*​
Thanks to everyone  

Think we are ready for whatever this weekend brings  , lets hope we can do it in good time, hopefully see some of you there, as I do know some of you will be there  

Look out for us !!!

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck - now i know what i'm looking for 

If you see a heavily pg woman 'trying' to jump up and down, it'll probably be me 

We're travelling down today with our friends, so just wanted to say

[fly]_*GOOD LUCK !!!*_[/fly]

Hope I see you

Sharon xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am pleased to announce that Jo and Paul completed the Great South BUPA run in 1 hour 55 mins and 45 seconds

May we take this opportunity to thank our very special friends for all the hard work, in training, raising money for FF, raising the awareness of FF and for doing such a fantastic run and in a great time also.

With our heartfelt thanks

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x x​


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Well done Jo and Paul!!

I'm impressed that you finished it, let alone doing it in under 2 hours!!

Chux xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo and Paul

Well done, very impressive times,considering the weather conditions down here

xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks everyone 

This weekend was a very important weekend for us, one important hurdle was to do the run for FF on Sunday, we did that, we are very pleased with the times, as we had been quite poorly to the run up to it, also the weather was dreadful, huge amount of rain and the wind was awful, so all in all we done well . but also the run gave us something to focus on after the very sad news we had on Saturday........

Sadly after our surrogate (our SIL) downregging to have our last and only blast transferred, sadly it didn't make the thaw, we are very sad about it, as this is the end of the road for us now.
We can't thank our SIL enough for giving us the chance again after what she went through 3 months ago for us (ruptured ectopic), she is a true angel, what she has tried to do will always be with us, she tried to give us our dream, sadly it wasn't to be.

We thought the run was going to be awful after such sad news, but it gave us something to focus on, so we are pleased we done it.

Once again we thank everyone that has been so kind and sponsored us and to help the site out.

The amount we raised is
*£1,280.00 !!*​ which is absolutely fantastic !!!

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Just to say, sorry about your news, but well done on completing the run, both of you. You are both awesome!

Hun xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Elaine and Hun.

We couldn't let the site down Elaine, it has been here for us both 24/7.

Thanks again

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad news   

Well done on completing the race   You might not remember, but I was the pg woman with the russian type hat on screaming your name outside the Jolly Sailor   (just before the 6 mile marker)

Again well done

Sharon xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you Sharon for shouting, its people that shout encouragement to us that makes you continue, so thank you 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Very sorry to hear your news, its fantastic that you still managed to do the run despite your news

You are both amazing

Shelley x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo and Paul,

Many congratulations on you and Pauls tremendous achievment for FF. You have both done so well and you should be so proud of yourselves.

So sorry to hear you have had to go through yet more heartache, you both really dont deserve it and am so sorry there wasnt a happy outcome.

Well done both of you on your fantastic run!   

Love lou xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well done!!

You are both an inspiration  

I am so sorry to read of you sad news.

xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Dearest Jo,

So sorry and sad to read your news.   You are an inspiration to us all. Somehow, someday you will find true happiness in one form or another. For now, you have each other and everyone on here thinking about you and wishing every good wish. 

Lots of love and


----------

